# 3/1/2012



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

_This is an animated ad, cant see it? Click here!_




























More media, technical info, and updates will be will be posted soon. Tuscan I-Beam rods will available for sale for select motors 3/1/12 with more motors available in the future.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Uh, **** tease much?


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

This has got to be cams. Please, pretty please.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

zevion said:


> This has got to be cams. Please, pretty please.


it's cams


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I want pulleys and a tubular ramhorn manifold.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

why did i have to read this today! now i have 4 days to wait. :facepalm:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I realized today that they posted this thread in every forum so I'm thinking it must just be the release of their new rods.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

fun fact:

this year is a leap year... so thats one extra day of waiting for you guys... :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> I realized today that they posted this thread in every forum so I'm thinking it must just be the release of their new rods.


Most likely.


----------



## killa rabbit (Aug 13, 2010)

Right on my bday SWEET! lets see what u got :wave:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> fun fact:
> 
> this year is a leap year... so thats one extra day of waiting for you guys... :laugh:


LMAO!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

I'll wait till March 4th, so I can get birfday presents...? please?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Why do I feel like some people here already know what is being announced...


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

^^ I know, what is this Facebook they speak of?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Touche. Don't check that **** anymore. :thumbdown:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i cant live without fb...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

intake manifold, but doesn't look like its for us.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> i cant live without fb...


gross


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> intake manifold, but doesn't look like its for us.


huh? So why tease us so....


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> huh? So why tease us so....


they teased everyone lol. they posted this thread in every engine forum...


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> they teased everyone lol. they posted this thread in every engine forum...


Ahh crap. Then it's not 2.5 cams.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn it!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> they teased everyone lol. they posted this thread in every engine forum...


bitter :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for waiting guys the beans are spilled!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You know it's a leap year, right?


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

is there treatment to the piston pin hole...looks brassy in the OP


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You know it's a leap year, right?


LMAO I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

They are going on sale on the first guys, lol.. well aware its leap year. :laugh:

1st post updated with more info!


----------



## Monkeyslord1 (Jun 9, 2009)

Well its the first and i just went to the website and i dont see where i can order these...a link would help...


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Here's a link http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-5-cyl-rabbit-jetta-golf-rods.html


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

stronger? hmmm.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

2.5L 5 CYL Tuscan Rods coming soon.


----------

